# Hafco Cheap DRO's



## Kpar (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi all,
Still researching 3 axis dro kits. What I wanted from woodkid (Igaging) is currently out of stock. Have been looking at the Cheap ones from Hare & Forbes. Hafco brand with separate 3 Axis digital readouts.
Has anybody installed these on a Mill or Lathe and how do they perform.
At the moment they have cut the price but still a bit dearer than the igaging.
Any feedback would be much appreciated.
Keith


----------



## Cogsy (Sep 21, 2017)

I have this one currently installed on my mill Z axis - LINK - and I'm happy with it, although it chews batteries sometimes. And I've previously had 2 of these on the X (one at a time of course) - LINK. The ones I had on the X axis I would not accept if you gave them to me, that's how unreliable both of mine were. Sometimes they'd work long enough for me to stop taking notice of the dials before they'd crap out/jump around/keep counting after I'd stopped moving/etc. and I'd then have to try and re-establish a datum and go back to counting turns to finish the part. Before too long I just stopped turning the things on at all.

I've now switched to a cheap Chinese 2 axis for the mill ($250 AUD including shipping) and it is wonderful. Plenty accurate, many functions, 100% reliable (so far) and mains powered so no batteries to worry about. When I gambled on buying it I suspected it was too cheap to be any good but I was wrong. I now work much faster and with better precision than I ever have before.


----------



## XD351 (Sep 21, 2017)

If you mean the ones with the blue faced readouts and the scales that have no readout on them don't wast your money !
I had a 2 axis on my al50g lathe and a 3 axis on my x2 mill and both went to the big dro graveyard in the ground via a 15lb sledge hammer !
I had nothing but troubles with them , reading drifting , severe flickering and then they would just go to zero and lock up .
I thought it was electrical noise in the power supply so built a transformer rectifier unit with filtering on everything but it still stuffed me around .
I ended up buying new ones from the dro store out of china and never looked back , you also get useful functions like pcd  etc that you don't with the cheapie units . 
Have a look around on ebay thats where i found mine , i have not tried the optimum unit the H&F sell but they are nearly as expensive as the easson units they also sell .


----------



## Kpar (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks for the comments guys. Cogsy what is the brand of the chinese ones and are they magnetic.
I'll keep searching but still haven't found any cheap 3 axis other than igaging.
XD351, been talking to a local chap and his comments were much the same as yours.
Kpar


----------



## deeferdog (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi Kpar. I went down the El cheapo road and for me it was a complete waste of time and money. In the end, when I brought my Optimum BF20 mill I opted for the Optimum DRO as well. It was expensive but very well made and easy to fit. I have had it for over a year and never had any issues. The display is bright, easy to read and operated from mains power.. The read heads seem completely impervious to swarf and cutting fluid. The readout is basic with no other functions which may not be attractive to everyone. There is one downside in that the readings are not retained in memory when power is removed unless the MEM button is pressed prior to turning OFF. I've cursed that feature a few times but I'm used to it now. I eventually brought a second set and fitted it to my lathe, a decision I have never regretted. Hope this helps, Cheers, Peter.


----------



## Cogsy (Sep 22, 2017)

This is the exact one I got (but not the same seller) LINK. The main pic shows everything in the kit. I offered $250 flat to my seller and had it accepted. Mine does retain its position when powered down.


----------



## MariusTitulescu (Sep 22, 2017)

Seems a bit overpriced if it doesn't work at 100%, but it's not all that bad and shouldn't hinder the functionality.


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 22, 2017)

I was in at the very beginning of using scales for DRO functions, which in uncertain terms are the same as what Keith is using now except for a bit more boxing in to make them look nice.

After a couple of years I realised that I had spent more on keeping them going than what I would have paid for a good DRO system.

I now have 4 dro heads on my lathe and 3 on the mill, and not one has missed a beat in the years I have had them fitted. I also have a 2 axis set to fit my surface grinder that I hope to fit soon.

DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY ON SCALE TYPE DRO'S, GET ONES WITH GLASS OR MAGNETIC TYPE READ HEADS INSTEAD.

I have forgotten the number of times I have posted something like this, and people still go for the cheaper scale type, only to find out they are crap, sometimes only a week after fitting them and then come here asking what are the best type to buy.

Almost anything is better than the scale types, even a 12" rule does better at times. If you just take a little time to set glass or mag heads up correctly and protect them from swarf and liquid ingress, usually the covers supplied are plenty good enough for normal operations.

The makes I have fitted are Sino and Sinpo, both work great with 5 ums read heads and are very accurate to 2/10ths of a thou. If you need any more accuracy than this for a home workshop, expect to pay $1000's.


John


----------



## bazmak (Sep 22, 2017)

I listened to you John when i fitted dros to my mill.Paid the extra for glass
and they have never missed a beat,despite all the crap and vibrations 
thrown at them


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 22, 2017)

I am glad you listened Baz, I hope you have the same experiences with yours as I have had.

They really are the best upgrade you can do to a machine, you can forget about backlash completely, plus the extras like PCD etc really do make light work of things.

John


----------



## Kpar (Sep 24, 2017)

Thank all for comments on cheap DRO's. I've decided to hang off for a while and concentrate on schooling myself up on some simple projects using the dials.
I'm still a newbie and later when I get a bit more confident with milling I will look into DRO's.
Kpar


----------



## rodw (Sep 26, 2017)

Kpar said:


> Thank all for comments on cheap DRO's. I've decided to hang off for a while and concentrate on schooling myself up on some simple projects using the dials.
> I'm still a newbie and later when I get a bit more confident with milling I will look into DRO's.
> Kpar



Back to Hare and Forbes for a moment. I saw some nice Ditron scales in their glass cabinets so I grabbed some Ditron gear from Alibaba for my AL-320g and I reckon they are very good quality for the money.Much nice than what I ut on my Mill.


----------



## blawson4283 (Sep 26, 2017)

While you are using the dials, an inexpensive way to increase precision is with the usage of dial indicators with magnetic backs.  I use both a 1" travel and a 2" travel. Some creative positioning may be required, just keep the stem as close to parallel or perpendicular to the work.


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 26, 2017)

I also like the Ditron gear but we don't have a Hare and Forbes in Adelaide and they won't ship.


----------



## XD351 (Sep 26, 2017)

According to their website they do ship orders around Australia and can ship overseas . Look under the FAQ section / freight charges 
They won't post it but send via registered and insured courier .
Cost of shipping could and probably is expensive . 
You may have to order online or call the head office here in Sydney to organise it .


----------



## rodw (Sep 27, 2017)

I think you guys missed the point. You can buy direct from Ditron. They ship by DHL. Back in 2014, The freight was USD 119 and the total cost landed to Australia was USD $370 for a 2 axis, 1 micron kit with a slimline scale for my AL320-G. At todays exchange rate, that will still be under $500 which is less than Hare and Forbes price for a 2 axis Digital readout alone!


----------



## Rudy (Sep 27, 2017)

I got one of these. Think the scales are glass. It's working exceptionally well. I'm new to this hobby, but I immediately became addicted to the use of it. I can make thing as accurate I want. In conjunction with an online bolt pattern calculator, making holes around a cylinder is really easy. I have fitted only two of the axsis. Haven't figured out how to attach the Z-axis yet. The "scale" is pretty big. Think I paid $ 200 for it.
The mill actually had holes readily bored for the sensor on the table.


----------



## bwal74 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi Rudy,

I can't see your photographs.  The picture insert says "upgrade your account - photobucket" or something similar. I don't use photobucket other than looking at other peoples posted photo's, does that msg mean I need to use photobucket or do you need to do something?

I don't mean to hijack the thread because I'm interested in upgrading my Hercus lathe and mill to DRO's.

Cheers Ben.


----------



## Cogsy (Sep 27, 2017)

bwal74 said:


> I don't use photobucket other than looking at other peoples posted photo's, does that msg mean I need to use photobucket or do you need to do something?


 
Photobucket have changed their policies and now require huge fees from people to post their images on 3rd party sites such as this forum, so there is nothing you can do to see these images. Most posters are now using different providers or uploading direct to the forum itself and no longer using photobucket at all.


----------



## bazmak (Sep 28, 2017)

delete the images and reupload direct to this site if you have the images
in your device,if not take new photos and uplaod direct.FORGET PHOTOBUCKET


----------

